
Court Backs Snowden, Strikes Secret Laws (2015) - puppetmaster3
https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2015-05-07/court-backs-snowden-strikes-secret-laws
======
neom
This article was published a year ago FYI.

------
fovc
Why would the two other courts ruling similarly keep the supreme court out of
this issue? Is it for legal reasons or more of a practical matter for the
government?

~~~
dragonwriter
The Supreme Court doesn't have to take appeals and usually doesn't. One factor
that inclines them toward taking appeals is resolving a conflict between the
case law of the circuit courts, so the circuits ruling the same way would make
it less likely for the Supreme Court to take a case on the issue than if they
split.

